# TV Show is casting Americans who Bought homes in Italy



## pjah117

Hello! I am casting for a new American television show on HGTV. I am looking for American Homeowners (20’s – 50’s and young retirees) who have purchased a home in Italy, France, or Morocco. They buyers should be planning to renovate at least one room in their home. And we’re hoping to shoot the renovations, before they begin. 





If you know anyone who meets the above criteria, please let me know. We are also offering a small finders fee for the right couple or family.





Sincerely,





Puja Seth

Lion TV

304 Hudson Street

NY, NY 10013

212-206-8633 ext 3848


----------

